

Best deployment methods unveiled by the experts [pdf] - tomik99
http://divante.co/software-development-deployment-guide/

======
twardapralina
Interesting !!

------
quadroql
Good job :)

------
ksyksy
Nice one :)

------
igorio
interesting stuff

